# Snoopy passed away yesterday



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that - wishing you comfort and Godspeed, Snoopy.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. May you find peace and comfort remembering the joy and good times you shared. I truly believe they are a blessing in our lives and our time together is always too short.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Apparently, Snoopy was most fortunate to have found his way to you when he was a very young pup. It sounds as though you gave him the best life possible.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your Snoopy....my prayers are with you and your family.....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Snoopy passing. Sounds like he had a great life with you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. He had a wonderful life with you, and I am sure left you with many good memories.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you were just the best parent for snoopy and received as much back as you gave him. Hugs o you and prayers for snoopy
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It sounds like you gave Snoopy the best possible life and even though he suffered a lot through his short life his passing was free of pain and suffering. Hoping that the memories of your good times with him remain with you always.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve I am so sorry for his loss, and the shock of such a sudden passing. You have a good attitude and I agree with you, that it was a good thing for him to be home and literally in middle of a happy time when he left you. We couldn't wish for a better way. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I joined less than 2 years ago so I didn't have the opportunity to know you or Snoopy, but I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm sure he was happy and loved and knew it every day.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Snoopy will live in your heart forever!! RIP Snoopy.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I wasn't here back then but I am sure you are remembered by many here. I am so so sorry. You gave snoopy such a good life. I hope you find some peace in his last days being so wonderful. Take care of your heart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry. You gave him a wonderful life, may he now run free and be at peace x


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Snoopy, he couldn't have been with a better family

Rest In Peace Snoopy


----------



## anjalin (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry. .
Snoopy rest in peace

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for your tragic loss. Snoopy was blessed to have a wonderful home and so much love.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, especially hard to happen so suddenly. It sounds like you gave him the perfect life, be it much too short. Sleep softly sweet Snoop, may you find peace..


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry, I read Snoopy's story last night your devotion to him was exemplary. Although this life was short he knew love and kindness throughout. Please stay with us while grieving/healing and share some more pictures of the handsome fellow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Snoopy.

He sounds like he was a very special boy. 

My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed Snoopy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

You and Snoopy deserve to have many more years together and I'm so sorry that is not to be. I hope you find comfort in knowing he didn't suffer at the end.

Peace be with you.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry to hear about the passing of your best friend Snoopy.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your very kind words. I think I am doing alright then the waterworks start again. I know we gave him what he needed, but then i blame myself or worry that I failed him in some way - I guess that's just natural when you are grieving.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

WolverSyr said:


> Thank you all for your very kind words. I think I am doing alright then the waterworks start again. I know we gave him what he needed, but then i blame myself or worry that I failed him in some way - I guess that's just natural when you are grieving.


I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Snoopy. It is part of grieving to second guess yourself, but you gave him a wonderful life and it is obvious you too exceptional care of him. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about him. He sounded like a wonderful boy


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

This is such wonderful support and I appreciate it very much.
I have a horrible case of puppy fever at the moment. I know it's how I deal with the sadness and loss. I know I need to wait a month or two. I also know I can never replace Snoop, but I miss a Golden's presence in my home. I have a collie mix as well, and she is wonderful, but I want her to have a companion soon.
I am also glossing over all the work of a puppy...but I'm up for it again.
I went to the pet store yesterday to get her some new toys. I wanted to avoid PetsMart because there are always so many dogs there and I was afraid a Golden would be in the store. Well, we ended up going anyways and first thing as i walk in was a Golden. Of course I was compelled to talk to his owner. She said "Oh give him a hug, you need it." I did. What a mistake that was! I haven't cried in a store since I was little.
It's all a process. I miss him terribly - you just have to live through it.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your Snoopy. It was too short but you took great care of him and I hope there is comfort in the quality and great life you had together.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your Snoopy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WolverSyr*

I am so very sorry about Snoopy!!

I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-6.html#post4358593


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking to say goodbye.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am truly sorry to hear about Snoopy. I think it was a blessing that you found one another. It sounds as though Snoopy had a wonderful loving life. Rest softly Snoopy.
Carol


----------

